# J'en perd mon Latin avec l'ATV et un NAS



## hipkiss (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai un ATV qui me sert de médiacenter, un NAS, un iMac qui me sert à convertir et gérer mes contenus numériques.

Voilà mon souci :

Si mon NAS est stockée ma librairie iTunes (y compris TV shows qui regroupe mes films persos en m4v.)
J'ai choisi un NAS pour sa taille de stockage.

Lorsque je veux synchroniser l'ATV avec mon iTunes situé sur mon Imac, il se met copier en local sur l'ATV tout mon dossier iTunes (sorte de réplication) et du coup, HD de l'ATV trop petit. N'est il pas possible de faire apparaitre les films stockés sur un NAS sans avoir à les copier localement ? SI oui, please How ? Si non, l'ATV est franchement décevant.

Pour info, sur un Mac Mini et FrontRow, un simple alias de mon dossier TV shows permet d'accéder aux contenus et de les jouer sans les répliquer localement.

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## napalmatt (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu souhaites faire, c'est du steaming depuis ton NAS sur ton ATV ?

Si c'est ça, a priori c'est possible, la manipulation à faire est *ici*.
Par contre, tu n'auras plus rien en local sur ton ATV et ton Imac devra rester allumer lors du visionnage (sauf avec la version 3.0 de l'ATV et 10.6 de ton OS, c'est nouveau, je n'ai pas testé).


----------



## hipkiss (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'info
Effectivement ca fonctionne mais voilà en complément une autre question...

iTunes est lancé sur mon iMac qui sert de "source".
Dans le dossier iTunes, il y un dossier TV Shows qui contient les films ou séries persos.

Lorsque que le HDD est full, comment demander a iTunes de rendre visibles les films dans un dossier TV Shows présent sur un NAS.

Un alias TV Shows dans le dossier iTunes n'y fait rien, il semble ne pas être reconnu.
Je peux aussi dire à iTunes que mon dossier musique...se trouve sur le NAS mais dans ce cas iTunes devient lents avec +/- 15000 musiques...

Merci


----------



## napalmatt (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Il me semble déjà avoir testé le coup de l'alias, et effectivement ce n'était pas flagrant de réussite... 
Mais j'avais cru comprendre que ta bibliothèque iTunes était déjà présente sur ton NAS, non ? C'est si long que ça sinon ? Chez moi, c'est assez transparent niveau vitesse. 

Sinon, concernant la vidéo, tu peux éventuellement créer un autre compte utilisateur avec une bibliothèque iTunes (tes vidéos) présente sur ton NAS et utiliser le mode diffusion sur l'ATV. Comme ça ta musique stockée sur ton ordinateur reste en local sur ton ATV (que tu synchronise de temps à autre avec ton compte principal) et tu streames ta vidéo via le second compte.

Si tu souhaites utiliser un seul compte, avec une bibliothèque présente sur ton ordinateur et non sur ton NAS, tu as toujours la possibilité de choisir les films que tu synchronise sur l'ATV. Donc quand tu veux regarder un film (stocké sur ton NAS), tu le rajoutes temporairement dans ta bibliothèque iTunes de ton ordinateur, tu synchronises avec l'ATV, tu le regardes, et tu le supprime de ta bibliothèque locale à ton ordinateur (sachant qu'il sera toujours présent sur ton gros disque du NAS). A priori c'est différent de la musique, tu ne regardes pas 10 fois le même film dans la semaine (enfin, je parle pour moi), donc tu peux le supprimer après visionnage.
Mais effectivement c'est moins convivial et pratique... C'est l'une des limitations de l'ATV qui n'a pas un disque énorme (et il n'y a pas si longtemps il ne faisait que 40 Go)


----------

